# Anno 1404 Endlospsiel-gar nicht Endlos wg. Salzmangel ?



## Xyr0n (30. Juni 2009)

Moin,

Vielleicht ist ja schon jemand soweit und kann mit meine Frage beantworten.Im Internet gibts leider kaum mal ne Komplette Gebäudeliste.

Unzwar  frage ich mich folgendes*.

Gibt es im späteren Verlauf des Spiels eine Möglichkeit an eine unendlich Salzquelle zu kommen?z.B. Über ein Gebäude was das Salz aus dem Meer fördert?*

Weil mir geht langsam das Salz aus und ohne Salz,wird es schwer....sehr schwer .

Kein Salz--->Kein Fleisch,keine Pelze,kein Lederwams (. Sprich die Siedlung wird pissig und die 10.000 Adligenmarke knacken wird verdammt schwer.Alles andere lässt sich ja unendlich rankarren bzw. wird kaum verbraucht (Gold etc.).Aber Salz...meine Mitspieler können den Bedarf leider nicht decken und ich selbst habe nur noch knappe 2k Tonnen auf der Karte (.


----------



## shimmyrot (30. Juni 2009)

Hab nur die Demo gespielt, aber kann man nicht gegen (ziemlich) viel Gold Ressourcen auffrischen? Habe ich jedenfalls bei der Noria und auch bei den Steinbrüchen gesehen.


----------



## Xyr0n (30. Juni 2009)

shimmyrot am 30.06.2009 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nur die Demo gespielt, aber kann man nicht gegen (ziemlich) viel Gold Ressourcen auffrischen? Habe ich jedenfalls bei der Noria und auch bei den Steinbrüchen gesehen.




Tatsächlich,diesen kleinen Knopf hatte ich doch echt nicht gesehn.Und ich hab die Norias immer abgerissen und neu gebaut....ohh man du hast mir den Arsch geretten ,1000 Dank !! 

Also Lösung.Gebäude anklicken und rechts sind 3 Symbole das linke davon erneuert die Ressourcen gegen eine kleine Goldgebühr!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2009)

Xyr0n am 30.06.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 30.06.2009 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du die Kampagne noch nicht gespielt?

Dort erklärt Northburgh dochrecht anschaulich, dass Du Deine Arbeiter anweisen sollst, "tiefer zu graben, um an neue Ressourcen zu gelangen", wenn ein Vorkommen erschöpft ist.


----------



## Xyr0n (30. Juni 2009)

Spassbremse am 30.06.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 30.06.2009 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ka...Kampa...Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas??  . Ne hab mich gleich vors Endlos   Spiel gehängt. Dort wird ja auch viel erklärt,abder des mit dem Auffrischen muss ich wohl verplant haben .


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

Xyr0n am 30.06.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ka...Kampa...Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas??  . Ne hab mich gleich vors Endlos   Spiel gehängt. Dort wird ja auch viel erklärt,abder des mit dem Auffrischen muss ich wohl verplant haben .


  spiel die ruhig mal, sind einige schöne stoyr-ideen.


----------

